# 2006 saturn vue recall



## billbuilder52 (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone experienced the torque converter controller issues that were the subject of a recall a couple of years ago. I have a low speed rumble, similar to driving over a rumble strip between 25 and 40 mph. I replied to the recall, and the dealer said I was all set. I'd rather pay a local transmission shop for diagnostics if I have an issue.


----------



## Carkid0007 (Jan 24, 2012)

Last noise I remember like that was a transmission issue, not saying due to the recall though. I think you'd be better off taking it to the dealer for the proper diagnosis.


----------

